

JavaScript development environment? - phishphood

What do folks use for JavaScript dev environment?<p>I am trying to setup new extjs based system and so far I like everything I see, except I can't figure out how to properly develop the thing. I am very much Eclipse person (last 8+ years) and while I am willing to move away from Eclipse I would like to have things like refactoring, type browsing, class hierarchies and integrated debugging.<p>Do this exists either as a standalone product or an Eclipse plugin?<p>Many thanks for the insight and suggestions
======
bglenn09
For the features you're looking for, the other commenters gave you the two
best-bets that I'm aware of. Personally, I use Visual Studio 2010 and really
like it, primarily because of the multi-pane, multi-monitor support. In other
words, I use it as a really fancy text editor. I do code heavily in ExtJs. For
integrated debugging with ExtJs, Firebug is totally indispensible.

Getting started with Ext can be hard. I'd suggest starting with the demos and
tweaking the code from there for your needs. The API reference online is very
useful. StackOverflow is about on par with the forums for questions.

Good luck.

------
kls
I use Netbeans, it has really good JavaScript support, all the standard stuff
you would expect, plus it reconizes most of the JS libraries and will do auto
complete for them. They used to have in IDE Javascript debugging in 6.7 but
6.9 and 7 do not have the plugin, they say it is coming back at some point. It
was really nice to set break points in the IDE run the browser and be able to
step through the code in the IDE. You could step through the front end, to the
back end, to the database, and back again.

------
brewin
Aptana Studio is based on Eclipse: <http://www.aptana.com/products/studio3>

Another JavaScript IDE is WebStorm: <http://www.jetbrains.com/webstorm/>

------
roar109
When I use in a proyect js, I use eclipse with a simple java web proyect and
tomcat with the javascript files inside the folder etc, but I only use it for
some things, so I think you should use what fit to your needs man :D

